# Machinery tax laws for next year.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Will it come or will it go? I sure hope its extended....I have really taken advantage of this break the last two years on alot of upgrades.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah we have done the same. Drought kind of got us last year, keeping us from buying. I sure would like to get rid of one of our tractors and get a new one. Just got a sneaky feeling about a certain one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, I had gone for many years with some outdated equipment and being able to fully depreciate made it easier to convince myself to upgrade and get rid of some of my museum pieces.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Better to buy equipment than to give to Uncle Sam. But then again, we need the extra money for another Obama vacation


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_when I did taxes this yr I asked the tax lady and it sounded like next yrs max deduction for Sec 179 was already set.It was lees then last year but still over 100K.But I don't remember the amount off hand._


----------

